# Vivonex alternative at half the price



## 22141 (Oct 20, 2006)

HiHere is the nearest thing to Vivonex I have found. With the shipping from Canada it comes out to $124 a week for the PMX formula. This is a very exhaustive website with tons of info so read carefully. The PMX formula has NO fat in it . You MUST add some type of fat to be safe. I plan on using organic virgin coconut oil. I also will be supplementing it with the BMX formula for extra nutrition because I am getting ready for major surgery. I need the nutrition but not the calories and BMX has no calories,just amino acids,vitamins and minerals. http://www.nutramed.com/modularnutrition/index.htmHere is their reply to my question about why they use fructose instead of modifyed corn starch:HI Lorraine,Thanks for your positive feedback.You confusion is understandable. You are dealing with a complicatedsubject and a lot of distracting misinformation.I have attached the complete PMX description as a PDF file.Please read, take your time and study the details.I would suggest ordering one jar of the formula to try before youorder more. You might be interested that Dr. Gislason and associates designedAlpha ENF and PMX to improve on Vivonex. There is an extensive literature on ENF design that dates back atleast 40 years that provides guidelines for the best formulacomposition.We think that ENF and PMX are state of art and both have been workingwell for people over the past 15 years.Good luck!As you can see they are nice people who seem very willing to answer questions. I have not included the PDF file because I am not sure how to do that but there are PDF booklets available for all their formulas on the website.The biggest difference between them and Vivonex is that Alpha formulas all contain a micro cellulose fiber. Now I don't know if this is good or bad or how Dr Pimemtel (sp?)would feel about the fiber. My personal opinion is that setting up a situation where complete intestinal ileus could occur (Vivonex) without being under the constant supervision of a doctor is extremely dangerous. Especailly for someone like me who has total pelvic floor collapse and is waiting for surgery. But you all obviously will need to make up your own minds depending on your own symptoms and body. Good luck everyone! If you do order from them tell them I sent you. I won't get anything out of it...I just told them I would be listing their site and it would be interesting to see how many orders they get from us.Lorraine


----------



## 22141 (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi all,Here is my update. And to you "very prolific" members "who are not doctors"....this is just my experience based on my personal condition and my personal understanding of the science, or lack there of, involved.Taste: Somewhere between barely tolerable and putrid. The smell is hideous and the taste lingers as long as the stuff is in your stomach no matter what kind of flavoring you add. It smells and tastes sort of like what I image boiled beef hides would be like. YUK!The fiber and fructose are a HUGE problem. I personally have SIBO with colonic inertia due to pelvic floor collapse. So the fiber just sits in there and provides a bed for the bacteria to feed on the fructose. Two doses of this stuff really made me miserable and now it will take a week of fasting to get back to where I was.My understanding is that fructose IS digested by enzymes however this happens much farther down in the small bowel than glucose therefore allowing more time for bacteria to feed. Pimemtel says that the bacteria also lives farther down but I would take issue with that in certain cases. If you are the type of person who bloats up seconds or minutes after putting food in your mouth then clearly the bacteria is right there at the outlet of the stomach. Just my opinion







If however you have SIBO with D then this stuff might be okay because the microfiber might help that. But then there is still the fructose to worry about....Oh well....at the price it was worth a try. Unfortunate there simply is no alternative to Vivonex out there. I have researched putting together something of my own but cannot find a safe,pure amino acid supplement. I found one in liquid form by Twin Labs but it's base is propolene glycol! No thanks....My problem with Vivonex besides the price....soy oil. I am allergic to say and coconut so I'm afraid to even try Vivonex


----------

